# (Possible) USA Spring Break Showdown 2013, San Marcos, TX (Yup. The College Town)



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 12, 2013)

Comment whether you would go or not 

Location : San Marcos TX, 
Venue: San Marcos Baptist Academy (Possible)
Days : March 8th, 9th (I can fit in 7th if needed, depending on whether the school would require the competition area or not.)


Events : (Suggest them!)

2x2 (3 rounds)
3x3 (3 Rounds)
4x4 (2 Rounds)
5x5 (Combined Final)
3x3 OH (2 Rounds)
Pyraminx (Combined Final)
6x6 (Combined Final)
3BLD (Combined Final, will add another round if more than 16 competitors)
Clock (2 Rounds, will add third upon request)




Suggest the events you would want below, and once I work out the date with my school and get a delegate, AND get this competition approved, then we have an official Spring Break Showdown!


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, boy. You've went to one competition and didn't really judge/scramble/help out and you've never done an unofficial comp... Here we go again...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 12, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh, boy. You've went to one competition and didn't really judge/scramble/help out and you've never done an unofficial comp... Here we go again...



I went to two of them. I have read through the regulations about organizing one as well. Hopefully I can pull this off. 

"Take the hardest challenge first, then knock off the easy ones." - Jay Berckely


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2013)

...

No. I'll be really impressed if a delegate lets this happen.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...
> 
> No. I'll be really impressed if a delegate lets this happen.



This^

Which Delegate have you been contacting about this?


----------



## rybaby (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd love to attend. Maybe some FMC?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

Possibly! It would need to be the first event of the day IMO.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 13, 2013)

Just realized how close this competition name is to my comp. Meh


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Just realized how close this competition name is to my comp. Meh



Lol, okai you get credit if the competition happens  It was kind of inspiring, and I could not find a catchy name for Spring Break.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I can't go because I live in CT, but you should contact a delegate... just a suggestion.



Contacted some


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2013)

> set up an unofficial comp. 
> see how that pans out
> get people to back you for organization skills
> attend and help out a real competition and make a name for yourself

THEN try to organize. 2 competition experiences is meh.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm having a competition in candyland with these events:

3x3 One-foot MBLD
4x4 underwater while chugging orangina
and pyraminx while juggling chainsaws

now all I need is a delegate.


Seriously though, you should probably have a delegate before you announce a comp. It's kind of impolite to the delegates if you don't, because you are putting pressure on them to come.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm unsure about this competition, but a January competition in Houston is looking promising as far as I am aware.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I'm unsure about this competition, but a January competition in Houston is looking promising as far as I am aware.



Did it get approved?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 13, 2013)

waffle=ijm said:


> > set up an unofficial comp.
> > see how that pans out
> > get people to back you for organization skills
> > attend and help out a real competition and make a name for yourself
> ...



Testimonial: this works.


----------



## Owen (Sep 13, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I will only go if you have 3 rounds of 15 puzzle.



In all seriousness, this would be pretty awesome. And if it's unofficial, why not?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

Owen said:


> In all seriousness, this would be pretty awesome. And if it's unofficial, why not?



I would. I need to generate the scrambles though.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 13, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I'm unsure about this competition, but a January competition in Houston is looking promising as far as I am aware.



Dang, always just out of reach.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

Message to Mods : you didn't need to do that  Those were quite funny. But thanks for your time in doing that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 3x3 One-foot MBLD



Don't give me ideas...


----------



## PanCakez001 (Sep 13, 2013)

haha yes anthony!! I just got approval on the venue and now I am just waiting for Shelley to submit it to the board for approval in the next few days.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 13, 2013)

PanCakez001 said:


> haha yes anthony!! I just got approval on the venue and now I am just waiting for Shelley to submit it to the board for approval in the next few days.



YAY


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2013)

Houston Winter Open 2014: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoustonWinterOpen2014


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup  I saw it


----------

